# can I use this to store water?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Any ideas or other solutions. the measurement of this is very convenient

http://www.lowes.ca/bins-racks/scep...-blue-plastic-bin_g1335401.html?ProductSlot=8

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think, I will use this one to store ATO water. Looks good

http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i...Litre-P-E-T-Water-Bottle/_/N-ntl31/R-I3160091

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I used to use a Canadian Springs water cooler bottle for my ATO reservoir. How do you plan to fill it?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> I used to use a Canadian Springs water cooler bottle for my ATO reservoir. How do you plan to fill it?


I will just run 1/4 tube from the RODI and will check if it is full in 50 min. 
I do not use storage container. I was planning to buy 2 battles - they are $4 with a water in Wallmart and have one always ready.
Unfortunately, I did not leave a lot space behind the tank and I can not move it.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

sig said:


> I will just run 1/4 tube from the RODI and will check if it is full in 50 min.
> I do not use storage container. I was planning to buy 2 battles - they are $4 with a water in Wallmart and have one always ready.
> Unfortunately, I did not leave a lot space behind the tank and I can not move it.


Buy a decent size tote (with a lid to keep airborne impurities out of your clean water), and stick a float valve in it to connect to your RODI... you'll have plenty of RODI available for top-offs and water changes, and with the float valve installed it won't flood when you get distracted by an advert for your next tank!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> Buy a decent size tote (with a lid to keep airborne impurities out of your clean water), and stick a float valve in it to connect to your RODI... you'll have plenty of RODI available for top-offs and water changes, and with the float valve installed it won't flood when you get distracted by an advert for your next tank!


Good idea, I got one from you few years ago 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

sig said:


> Good idea, I got one from you few years ago


Then use it you daft bugger, and stop asking inane questions!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> Then use it you daft bugger, and stop asking inane questions!!


As result of the "attempted" move to condo last spring, everything is gone unfortunately 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Ugh. I do still have a float valve kicking around that you could have, but the trip to Cobourg might be a deal-killer for you! (you'd be welcome to visit though - bring vodka... we'd need some way to prevent freezing!)


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Windowlicka;89514(you'd be welcome to visit though - bring vodka... we'd need some way to prevent freezing!)[/QUOTE said:


> That's why I only visit my friends in Cobourg in the summer


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> Ugh. I do still have a float valve kicking around that you could have, but the trip to Cobourg might be a deal-killer for you! (you'd be welcome to visit though - bring vodka... we'd need some way to prevent freezing!)


Thanks for a offer 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a couple of those water jugs i use for my ATO. they work great.

does anyone know of a thin/tall 5gallon jug like the BRS space saver? this is perfect but only 1gal.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Check out these carboys from Uline.

5 gallon http://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail/S-12768/Jugs/5-Gallon-Carboy

2.5 Gallon Tall 'n Narrow http://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail/S-15648/Jugs/2-1-2-Gallon-Carboy


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

fury165 said:


> Check out these carboys from Uline.
> 
> 5 gallon http://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail/S-12768/Jugs/5-Gallon-Carboy
> 
> 2.5 Gallon Tall 'n Narrow http://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail/S-15648/Jugs/2-1-2-Gallon-Carboy


hrm...see, stupid me didn't leave much room behind the tank to hide a decent sized ATO jug.

how far can the tomm's aqualifters pump? i'm getting fed up seeing the jug beside the tank, so i thought about running some airline tube behind the wall to the closet nearby....somehow. lol or would that not be a wise idea? i would run some wire loom around the tube behind the wall just incase.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

BA on Steeles has 5 G jars behind shelvs with the tanks on the right. They call it RODI containers. $9. I would not say they are very rigid, but will hold the water. I got cooler jars for $15 from Wallmart and looks like they are OK. Most important that water level is visible

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm considering getting this for my ATO container:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/h...offs-large-1428076p.1428076.html#.VN-hZv4g_ow

seems to have a small footprint and my calculation (which may be off until I see it in person) says it should hold about 7gal...


----------

